# As restaurants reopen dining-rooms, delivery orders get placed on the back burner



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I noticed a new trend in disrespect towards dasher's time.

Notably restaurants delay in getting the delivery orders out the door has gotten longer. I have been especially careful about unassigning myself in that situation. Yesterday, Mexican food was very popular with Cinco De Mayo. I enjoy delivering that kind of food, because it seems to bring in good tips.

Yesterday, during primetime, I was told 45-60 minute wait. I was like, dayyyummmmm!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

How soon they forget who kept them running.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> How soon they forget who kept them running.


Yeah, no loyalty at all whatsoever!

Moreover, they have been breaking the health departments's protocol for Covid-19. The waiting area was saturated with customers. It's a matter of time before my town becomes a hotspot for daily deaths.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah, no loyalty at all whatsoever!
> 
> Moreover, they have been breaking the health departments's protocol for Covid-19. The waiting area was saturated with customers. It's a matter of time before my town becomes a hotspot for daily deaths.


very few people die that get the virus


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I noticed a new trend in disrespect towards dasher's time.
> 
> Notably restaurants delay in getting the delivery oders out the door has gotten longer. I have been especially careful about unassigning myself in that situation. Yesterday, Mexican food was very popular with Cinco De Mayo. I enjoy delivering that kind of food, because it seems to bring in good tips.
> 
> Yesterday, during primetime, I was told 45-60 minute wait. I was like, dayyyummmmm!


Only Americans celebrated cinco de mayo. That is what my wonderful Latino gardener told me yesterday when he came to finish cutting some branches .



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah, no loyalty at all whatsoever!
> 
> Moreover, they have been breaking the health departments's protocol for Covid-19. The waiting area was saturated with customers. It's a matter of time before my town becomes a hotspot for daily deaths.


Lol, Latinos steal our jobs. Let's celebrate cinco de mayo with margaritas and Mexican food &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Blacklisted


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Blacklisted


Yeah, I have to stay away from these places during peak hours for sure.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Only Americans celebrated cinco de mayo. That is what my wonderful Latino gardener told me yesterday when he came to finish cutting some branches .
> 
> 
> Lol, Latinos steal our jobs. Let's celebrate cinco de mayo with margaritas and Mexican food &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


I don't celebrate much of anything these days. Easter Sunday was stolen from us this year!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah, I have to stay away from these places during peak hours for sure.
> 
> 
> I don't celebrate much of anything these days. Easter Sunday was stolen from us this year!


Same for me. This Mother's Day will suck. Usually the kids and my husband and I celebrated by going to my all favorite place in DC for brunch. Weather will be not that nice and my daughter is in Indiana. So it makes me a bit sad.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> How soon they forget who kept them running.


I'm not sure how or when it all started with restaurants relationships with food deliverers, but they are not very friendly...I'm constantly told to park out of the way (somewhere else) for the customers, hold on, let me take care of these customers first. Watch as bags and bags of food are taken to other people before DD/UE/GH. I've been spoken down to, and this isn't just one restaurant. It has gotten considerably worse since the pandemic. Anyone else feel this way or experience this? I've been delivering food for 2 years now, and it was not like this when I started.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DiceyDan said:


> I'm not sure how or when it all started with restaurants relationships with food deliverers, but they are not very friendly...I'm constantly told to park out of the way (somewhere else) for the customers, hold on, let me take care of these customers first. Watch as bags and bags of food are taken to other people before DD/UE/GH. I've been spoken down to, and this isn't just one restaurant. It has gotten considerably worse since the pandemic. Anyone else feel this way or experience this? I've been delivering food for 2 years now, and it was not like this when I started.


Avoid rude restaurants... problem solved. If more drivers did this, the food would not get delivered.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

DiceyDan said:


> I'm not sure how or when it all started with restaurants relationships with food deliverers, but they are not very friendly...I'm constantly told to park out of the way (somewhere else) for the customers, hold on, let me take care of these customers first. Watch as bags and bags of food are taken to other people before DD/UE/GH. I've been spoken down to, and this isn't just one restaurant. It has gotten considerably worse since the pandemic. Anyone else feel this way or experience this? I've been delivering food for 2 years now, and it was not like this when I started.


The first sign of attitude from a restaurant and I walk out and blacklist them. If they can't handle delivery then they shouldn't sign up with these platforms.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> The first sign of attitude from a restaurant and I walk out and blacklist them. If they can't handle delivery then they shouldn't sign up with these platforms.


you realized sometimes they haven't signed up right? the ones that have you use your debit card arent always signed up from what I heard


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Chipotle was slammed last night. Before I finished my last delivery Uber queued up Chipotle. DD I took a double order from soda place which I went to first as was closer. So maybe 10 minutes before I got to Chipotle. They said 5-10 minutes still..... ok.... dropped the soda orders off, came back was ready. I declined like 5 Chipotle orders on DD and after dropped the Uber declined a few more from there.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Only Americans celebrated cinco de mayo. That is what my wonderful Latino gardener told me yesterday when he came to finish cutting some branches .


My wife calls it "Mexican Day" ..... the day we eat Mexican food. She has no idea what it even is even though I explain it to her every year.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Same for me. This Mother's Day will suck. Usually the kids and my husband and I celebrated by going to my all favorite place in DC for brunch.


What's your favorite place? We miss DC a ton not being in VA anymore.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Yeah, I made the mistake of accepting orders from them last night. Never again. Cost me 4 cancellations. I thought since it was 8PM everyone was going to be home but nope, busy as a ****. 

Then I accidentally accepted one from Jason‘s Deli that was going to a Hospital. Silly me for tryna get the F out of there and not realizing where it was going. So, it became collateral. Another cancellation.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> Chipotle was slammed last night. Before I finished my last delivery Uber queued up Chipotle. DD I took a double order from soda place which I went to first as was closer. So maybe 10 minutes before I got to Chipotle. They said 5-10 minutes still..... ok.... dropped the soda orders off, came back was ready. I declined like 5 Chipotle orders on DD and after dropped the Uber declined a few more from there.
> 
> My wife calls it "Mexican Day" ..... the day we eat Mexican food. She has no idea what it even is even though I explain it to her every year.
> 
> What's your favorite place? We miss DC a ton not being in VA anymore.


La Boqueria. A true Spanish restaurant on M street. The best ( for me) true Spanish tapas.



The queen &#128120; said:


> La Boqueria. A true Spanish restaurant on M street. The best ( for me) true Spanish tapas.


Haley is not bad as well. But portions are small.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I noticed a new trend in disrespect towards dasher's time.
> 
> Notably restaurants delay in getting the delivery orders out the door has gotten longer. I have been especially careful about unassigning myself in that situation. Yesterday, Mexican food was very popular with Cinco De Mayo. I enjoy delivering that kind of food, because it seems to bring in good tips.
> 
> Yesterday, during primetime, I was told 45-60 minute wait. I was like, dayyyummmmm!


It's not a new trend. It's how things operated before the pandemic.

Expect tips to go down by 50% once things get back to normal.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> La Boqueria. A true Spanish restaurant on M street. The best ( for me) true Spanish tapas.
> 
> 
> Haley is not bad as well. But portions are small.


Jaleo not Haley.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> It's not a new trend. It's how things operated before the pandemic.
> 
> Expect tips to go down by 50% once things get back to normal.


Lower tips equals more money! Oh, wait. That was tried with fares and it didn't exactly work.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

nighthawk398 said:


> you realized sometimes they haven't signed up right? the ones that have you use your debit card arent always signed up from what I heard


I rarely accept red card orders.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> you realized sometimes they haven't signed up right? the ones that have you use your debit card arent always signed up from what I heard


Some restaurants object to having their food delivered by delivery companies and will refuse to accept the order if they discover the person is a driver. It's for that reason Doordash tells their drivers not to let the restaurant know they're from Doordash when placing an order.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

DiceyDan said:


> I've been spoken down to, and this isn't just one restaurant. It has gotten considerably worse since the pandemic. Anyone else feel this way or experience this? I've been delivering food for 2 years now, and it was not like this when I started.


You're delivering food to people. You're not even being entrusted with transporting people. You deliver $3.99 burgers!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm rating every restaurant on google that disrespects me from here on out!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> You're delivering food to people. C'mon, you're the lowliest of expendable serfs. You're not even being entrusted with transporting people. You deliver $3.99 burgers!


Not buying it. The way drivers are treated, is very polarized.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I'm rating every restaurant on google that disrespects me from here on out!


hmm...what can you say about people who waste your time? I can think of a lot! :smiles:

Maybe you noticed some rats or some disgusting insects?:roflmao:


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

DiceyDan said:


> I'm not sure how or when it all started with restaurants relationships with food deliverers, but they are not very friendly...I'm constantly told to park out of the way (somewhere else) for the customers, hold on, let me take care of these customers first. Watch as bags and bags of food are taken to other people before DD/UE/GH. I've been spoken down to, and this isn't just one restaurant. It has gotten considerably worse since the pandemic. Anyone else feel this way or experience this? I've been delivering food for 2 years now, and it was not like this when I started.


It's the delivery driver themselves.
More and more they are getting pushy and demanding and it's wearing on the restaurant staff.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> It's the delivery driver themselves.
> More and more they are getting pushy and demanding and it's wearing on the restaurant staff.


I can say the same about regular customers. Some people, are just plain rude.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Some restaurants object to having their food delivered by delivery companies and will refuse to accept the order if they discover the person is a driver. It's for that reason Doordash tells their drivers not to let the restaurant know they're from Doordash when placing an order.


It's interesting to find out that Doordash expects drivers to place the order. Glad I never tried them.


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> You're delivering food to people. C'mon, you're the lowliest of expendable serfs. You're not even being entrusted with transporting people. You deliver $3.99 burgers!


What a deusch!!!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah, no loyalty at all whatsoever!
> 
> Moreover, they have been breaking the health departments's protocol for Covid-19. The waiting area was saturated with customers. It's a matter of time before my town becomes a hotspot for daily deaths.





NoPool4Me said:


> It's interesting to find out that Doordash expects drivers to place the order. Glad I never tried them.


Drivers don't have to place the order for the majority of Doordash deliveries.

Uber has recently introduced that same option and I'm not interested in placing orders and waiting for the food to be prepared.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Will get even worse when half the Nation is on umployment.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DiceyDan said:


> I'm constantly told to park out of the way (somewhere else) for the customers, hold on, let me take care of these customers first. Watch as bags and bags of food are taken to other people before DD/UE/GH. I've been spoken down to, and this isn't just one restaurant.


I saw this when I was waiting for my own order as a customer of a given restaurant. They keep drivers waiting, talk down to them and do not want them to park on their lots. It is one reason why I will not do food delivery. Some restaurants treat drivers acceptably. They have a shelf where they put the delivery orders. _If your'n ain't thar', it ain't ready yet._

The only one that seems consistently good for the drivers is Icky-D's. Rarely do I see a driver's being kept waiting at Icky-D's. At the one up the street from me, they have an area just to the left of the registers where they put the deliveries. Girlfriend likes Icky-D's, so I am there more than a little. I do not like it, so, when she gets Icky-D's, I get something else.



nighthawk398 said:


> have you use your debit card arent always signed up from what I heard


You are supposed to take your own credit or debit card out of your pocket and pay for an order???!?!?!?!!!!?!?!?!????????

When I was an official of a cab company, I had an unbendable rule against a driver's pulling money out of his own pocket. The customer had to prepay it, somehow, or, I would send a driver to fetch the customer, fake him to the restaurant, wait, take him back. No driver was taking money out of his pocket.

In a cab, you actually get paid for a local round trip, unlike Uber or Lyft.



The queen &#128120; said:


> La Boqueria. A true Spanish restaurant on M street. The best ( for me) true Spanish tapas. Haley is not bad as well. But portions are small.





The queen &#128120; said:


> Jaleo not Haley.


Many cities do not have even half decent European Spanish restaurants. Washingron does have a few. There used to be one that was pretty good on Seventeeth Street called El Bodegon. In the basement, was a Mexican restaurant called La Fonda. For a Mexican restaurant in Washington, it was not bad. It was nothing like what you would get in Califrornia, Arizona, New Mexico or Texas, but, it was tolerable for what it was.

I sed to live on that part of Seventeenth Street

I never liked Jaleo. It is mediocre and over priced, which explains its popularity.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Only Americans celebrated cinco de mayo. That is what my wonderful Latino gardener told me yesterday when he came to finish cutting some branches .


They celebrate it in Mejico, but only in Puebla State. It commemorates the Battle of Puebla which occurred 5 May, 1862. The Juarista forces defeated a French force near Puebla City. This was one of the few bright spots for Mexico during the invasion by Spain, France and Britiain from 1861-62. All three had invaded Mexico because it could not pay its debt to them.. Spain and Britain made a deal with the Juaristas, but Louis Napoleon was detrmined to bleed Mexico and set up a puppet government. The Battle of Puebla was the only major battle in which the Mexicans defeated the French during that conflict Eventually, , France did emerge from the conflict as the victor... Louis Napoleon had a Hapsburg(!) installed as Emperor of Mexico. That lasted only from 1863-1867. Louis Napoleon became unwilling to continue to prop up Maximillian for several reasons. The United States had concluded its Civil War, thus was back in a position to enforce the Monroe Doctrine. In fact, the United States was helping the Juaristas overthrow Maximilian. Had the United States gotten involved, it would have cost more money, men and materiél than Louis Napoleon was willing to expend. The growing power of Prussia under Bismarck was far greater concern (and indeed, would prove Louis Napoleon's undoing).

Louis Napoleon is not too popular with Italians, as he made sure that Lazio (where Rome is) was part of Italia Irridenta from 1860-1870.



Nats121 said:


> Drivers don't have to place the order for the majority of Doordash deliveries.
> Uber has recently introduced that same option and I'm not interested in placing orders and waiting for the food to be prepared.


Please clarify this for me. The driver places the order, pays for it, fetches it, hopes that the customer is at the drop off to receive it and pay for it? I would not do that.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Please clarify this for me. The driver places the order, pays for it, fetches it, hopes that the customer is at the drop off to receive it and pay for it? I would not do that.


The companies give drivers debit cards to use when placing orders at restaurants.

Some restaurants don't want their food delivered by third party companies and will refuse the order if they know it's from a delivery company.

For some restaurants, Doordash tells the drivers to not let the restaurants know it's a delivery order.

When I drove for Doordash I usually cancelled orders that required me to order unless I knew it wouldn't take long AND the payout was higher than usual.

Doordash didn't reveal that orders were pay orders until after the driver accepted them.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Doordash didn't reveal that orders were pay orders until after the driver accepted them.


I guess the trick is to not take company debit cards and you won't get those rides.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> When I drove for Doordash I usually cancelled orders that required me to order unless I knew it wouldn't take long AND the payout was higher than usual.


Thank you for the clarification. I am glad that I can rely on your experience in delivery to fill in for my ignorance. I do, of course, have some incidental familiarity with it, but I have nothing near your experience with this.

I would not cover a job where I had to place the order then go fetch it. It would require too much uncompensated time.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The only one that seems consistently good for the drivers is Icky-D's. Rarely do I see a driver's being kept waiting at Icky-D's.


Not necessarily, that's for sure.

My experience as well as that of many posters in the Eats Forum can attest to being kept waitng at McDs.

Some are more driver-friendly than others, and some don't give a rat's ass about keeping the drivers waiting.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Some are more driver-friendly than others, and some don't give a rat's ass about keeping the drivers waiting.


I would believe that. I can go only on what I see in the few to which I go with any regularity. I go only when girlfriend wants something from there. There is not much on their menu that I like. Other than that, I must rely on the experience of those who have dealt with more of them than have I.

I am glad that people are informing me about this.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am glad that people are informing me about this.


The best thing about this site are the nuggets of knowledge gained from each other at times. )


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

NoPool4Me said:


> The best thing about this site are the nuggets of knowledge gained from each other at times. )


This is, indeed, the real purpose of this site.

There _ain't_ much that anyone can tell me about this business. I have been around far too long for that. Still, if there is one place where I am largely ignorant, it is delivery. Of course, I know the basics. If nothing else, I learned those in my incidental experience in the cab business with deliveries As rule, deliveries are occasional in the cab business rather than the norm.

There was the occasional exception. I used to drive for this suburban company, It had several other cab companies in the Virginia suburbs, an airport van service and a courier company under the same corporate umbrella. Sundays, not many of the courier drivers worked, so often I spent my Sundays running bags, especially blood runs for that courier company. You did not have the parking problems on Sunday. Further, you got a sign that indicated that you were delivering blood, so that you could park anywhere at the hospital.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is, indeed, the real purpose of this site.
> 
> There _ain't_ much that anyone can tell me about this business. I have been around far too long for that. Still, if there is one place where I am largely ignorant, it is delivery. Of course, I know the basics. If nothing else, I learned those in my incidental experience in the cab business with deliveries As rule, deliveries are occasional in the cab business rather than the norm.
> 
> There was the occasional exception. I used to drive for this suburban company, It had several other cab companies in the Virginia suburbs, an airport van service and a courier company under the same corporate umbrella. Sundays, not many of the courier drivers worked, so often I spent my Sundays running bags, especially blood runs for that courier company. You did not have the parking problems on Sunday. Further, you got a sign that indicated that you were delivering blood, so that you could park anywhere at the hospital.


:laugh: My best delivery I had was a set of keys I took for a 40 min ride on the way to my destination. $40 dollars due to surge... Couldn't believe it when what I thought was the passenger walked up and handed me keys to take to her husbands job. Best ride every!


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Some restaurants object to having their food delivered by delivery companies and will refuse to accept the order if they discover the person is a driver. It's for that reason Doordash tells their drivers not to let the restaurant know they're from Doordash when placing an order.


I've had this happen once or twice. I simply say the name is different because its an office order. When I show up to pay then never even look at the card, just swipe and receipt.

I had ONE pizza place give me trouble, that my name was not on the card. I told him is was a corporate card, but I think he was just on a CV-19 power trip being able to finally boss people around. I just laughed at him and got on the GH app, said retaraunt was closed. Told him I hope his customer likes cold food and left.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> I've had this happen once or twice. I simply say the name is different because its an office order. When I show up to pay then never even look at the card, just swipe and receipt.
> 
> I had ONE pizza place give me trouble, that my name was not on the card. I told him is was a corporate card, but I think he was just on a CV-19 power trip being able to finally boss people around. I just laughed at him and got on the GH app, said retaraunt was closed. Told him I hope his customer likes cold food and left.


When I did DD, at least 1 restaurant (I think it was a Subway) had a sign next to the cash register that said "No Doordash orders allowed".

I remember once arriving at a restaurant to pick up an order and the owner said DD owed them money and they wouldn't prep the order until they were paid. I called DD and handed the phone to the owner who proceeded to chew out the DD rep and handed me back the phone. The DD rep told me no money was owed and it went back for forth for like 5 minutes until finally DD agreed to pay (with the DD debit card) what was supposedly owed.

Normally I would have cancelled and left but the payout was more than $20 so I waited. The customer was nice about the whole thing and gave me an additional $10.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I predict that what you will see is a lot of restaurants drop DD, STD, GH, etc, once this is over.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I predict that what you will see is a lot of restaurants drop DD, STD, GH, etc, once this is over.


If it's over. I personally prefer to cook. Some folks complain they have no money and they still order take food . &#129300;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> I predict that what you will see is a lot of restaurants drop DD, STD, GH, etc, once this is over.


Hopefully the slow ones.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> very few people die that get the virus


 but it's a horrible death for those that do.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

I ordered curbside at a place yesterday, and my order was sure put on the back burner. Ordered a steak and by the time they brought it out to me, it was dried out on top. Dine in was not even that busy by the looks of the parking lot. I dread going back to doing delivery.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

goobered said:


> Ordered a steak and by the time they brought it out to me, it was dried out on top. Dine in was not even that busy by the looks of the parking


Was it old, like spoiling or freezer burnt?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

goobered said:


> I ordered curbside at a place yesterday, and my order was sure put on the back burner. Ordered a steak and by the time they brought it out to me, it was dried out on top. Dine in was not even that busy by the looks of the parking lot. I dread going back to doing delivery.


Never order a steak from a restaurant. They don't cook it well as you do. My humble opinion.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Never order a steak from a restaurant. They don't cook it well as you do. My humble opinion.


That goes for eggs, too.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> It's the delivery driver themselves.
> More and more they are getting pushy and demanding and it's wearing on the restaurant staff.


That is likely part of it. I have run into a few impatient drivers who were real jerks to the kitchen.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> That goes for eggs, too.


People order eggs? No way .


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> People order eggs? No way .


I used to love going out for breakfast. No more!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> I used to love going out for breakfast. No more!


It's going to be a while before I eat out again.

I'm not broke, but am holding onto what I have.

I'd rather not have eggs, bacon, and corona virus.

I was reminded I'm a pretty good cook. Eating at home is inexpensive, safer, and just tastes better.

It's going to be a hard year for restaurants.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> It's going to be a hard year for restaurants.


This shut down will cause permanent closure of many businesses, both large and small. The longer it goes, the more will close.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> This shut down will cause permanent closure of many businesses, both large and small. The longer it goes, the more will close.


That's true.

It's also true that dead people can't rebuild.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

I remember Warner LeRoy's _Potomac _could seat 900 patrons. They would have had plenty of space for social distancing. I liked their steamed artichokes with hollandaise.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Only Americans celebrated cinco de mayo. That is what my wonderful Latino gardener told me yesterday when he came to finish cutting some branches .
> 
> 
> Lol, Latinos steal our jobs. Let's celebrate cinco de mayo with margaritas and Mexican food &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


That's a ****** invention. The real 4th of July for Mexico is 16th of September. Cinco De Mayo was the battle of Puebla against the French after the UK and Spain negotiated their way out of invading Mexico leaving France holding the bag alone. 
Of course it's much more than that but it's not that big a deal in Mexico.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> That's a ****** invention. The real 4th of July for Mexico is 16th of September. Cinco De Mayo was the battle of Puebla against the French after the UK and Spain negotiated their way out of invading Mexico leaving France holding the bag alone.
> Of course it's much more than that but it's not that big a deal in Mexico.


It is in Tijuana oh, they are more than happy to take the Gringos money.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> It is in Tijuana oh, they are more than happy to take the Gringos money.


And what should they do if there's an artificial revenue sources?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> And what should they do if there's an artificial revenue sources?


Tbey only accept cash American. Only hard currency. Can't spend s Peso on Revolution Blvd.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

jjminor82 said:


> That is likely part of it. I have run into a few impatient drivers who were real jerks to the kitchen.


Plus the restaurants have to deal with driver thieves, hurting their bottom line.
The few "rotton apples" ruin it for the rest, and give the drivers a bad name and reputation and then they wonder why they're treated poorly.
Recent post:
_"The easiest way to get a free meal is to cancel the delivery after picking up the meal citing excessive wait time or picked up by somebody else. Works everytime and Im not sure how many time I have pulled this."_


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Plus the restaurants have to deal with driver thieves, hurting their bottom line.
> The few "rotton apples" ruin it for the rest, and give the drivers a bad name and reputation and then they wonder why they're treated poorly.
> Recent post:
> _"The easiest way to get a free meal is to cancel the delivery after picking up the meal citing excessive wait time or picked up by somebody else. Works everytime and Im not sure how many time I have pulled this."_


They also risk deactivation. It'll eventually happen. You reap what you sow.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you to all who responded politely to my comment. I really enjoyed reading this post and people's experiences. I can't really share my delivery/RS opinions with the people around me bc they can't provide insight like up.net.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Was it old, like spoiling or freezer burnt?


No, not at all, and it would have been fine if they brought it out in a timely manner. The carhop came out 3 times, first to apologize to everyone for delays. Second time took the money and said she would be right back. I tipped her of course on good faith. 15 minutes went by. We called and said did you forget us? She said no, she was waiting on fresh bread to cook. Wait, what? A couple minutes later she came out with the food, flustered. The food was barely warm, and the juices had all run out of the steak into the box. When I cut into it you could see the top half of the meat was dried out. The bread was not fresh either. I asked for a redo on the steak. The cook came out to the car, I explained what happened and told him the food hadn't been brought out on time. He denied it and argued. The second steak they gave me was a horrible cut of meat, obviously reserved for such occasions. It was so heavily seasoned I had indigestion all day.

I was shocked and never expected it to happen at this place. But the majority of restaurant workers in this town are scum. People with no sense of customer service, basic hygiene or any kind of normal work ethic. I'm disgusted by all the sympathy and money given to these people to help them through the crisis of not earning enough tip money.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

goobered said:


> No, not at all, and it would have been fine if they brought it out in a timely manner. The carhop came out 3 times, first to apologize to everyone for delays. Second time took the money and said she would be right back. I tipped her of course on good faith. 15 minutes went by. We called and said did you forget us? She said no, she was waiting on fresh bread to cook. Wait, what? A couple minutes later she came out with the food, flustered. The food was barely warm, and the juices had all run out of the steak into the box. When I cut into it you could see the top half of the meat was dried out. The bread was not fresh either. I asked for a redo on the steak. The cook came out to the car, I explained what happened and told him the food hadn't been brought out on time. He denied it and argued. The second steak they gave me was a horrible cut of meat, obviously reserved for such occasions. It was so heavily seasoned I had indigestion all day.
> 
> I was shocked and never expected it to happen at this place. But the majority of restaurant workers in this town are scum. People with no sense of customer service, basic hygiene or any kind of normal work ethic. I'm disgusted by all the sympathy and money given to these people to help them through the crisis of not earning enough tip money.


What restaurant was that?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Tbey only accept cash American. Only hard currency. Can't spend s Peso on Revolution Blvd.


You're saying TJ will only accept US dollars and not their own Peso? I think not!

This weekend my grandson and I were on our way to Golden Road Brewery next to Anaheim Stadium cause the Kegs are only $100. Before we headed out to Golden Road, I decided to try BJ's Restraint to get a Jeremiah Red or their Piranha IPA's. I've gotten them before. At BJ's the fool couldn't say yes or no to picking up a keg because he has to maintain a bar stock. My Grandson went in and asked for a Keg and again got the bar stock crap. The bar is closed! Finally ....asked..YES OR NO? He checked with his boss and came back with a no. WTF? 
Went to Golden Road got in a car line. Paid for the keg which was more than half price from BJ's. They also had an ample stock of restaurant groceries. Bye the way, they have 4 cases of beer for $25.00 and they were going fast.
Here we were ready to spend over $200.00 plus the keg deposit and all BJ is concentrating on is the take out orders.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> You're saying TJ will only accept US dollars and not their own Peso? I think not!
> 
> This weekend my grandson and I were on our way to Golden Road Brewery next to Anaheim Stadium cause the Kegs are only $100. Before we headed out to Golden Road, I decided to try BJ's Restraint to get a Jeremiah Red or their Piranha IPA's. I've gotten them before. At BJ's the fool couldn't say yes or no to picking up a keg because he has to maintain a bar stock. My Grandson went in and asked for a Keg and again got the bar stock crap. The bar is closed! Finally ....asked..YES OR NO? He checked with his boss and came back with a no. WTF?
> Went to Golden Road got in a car line. Paid for the keg which was more than half price from BJ's. They also had an ample stock of restaurant groceries. Bye the way, they have 4 cases of beer for $25.00 and they were going fast.
> Here we were ready to spend over $200.00 plus the keg deposit and all BJ is concentrating on is the take out orders.


Idiot. Reread my posts. It was making light of the party bars on Revolution Blvd ONLY. Not TJ you ass.

Where do they keep trools like you when you're not offending others?

Get a sence of humor bud.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Idiot. Reread my posts. It was making light of the party bars on Revolution Blvd ONLY. Not TJ you ass.
> 
> Where do they keep trools like you when you're not offending others?
> 
> Get a sence of humor bud.


Testy little b!tch you are. Just relax and remember that you're not the center of the world. If you're still not happy, go ahead and hurl your insults again. I can take it!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Testy little b!tch you are. Just relax and remember that you're not the center of the world. If you're still not happy, go ahead and hurl your insults again. I can take it!


Freaking nutcase.
Go troll elsewhere.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

You guys are so sensitive. Are you sure you ain’t women? Common, let’s respect anyone views. Jeez


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Freaking nutcase.
> Go troll elsewhere.


Still angry I see. Lets make a pact right here and now. You stay the [email protected] away from any of my post and I'll steer clear of yours. You're much too witty and your sense of humor is off the charts for me. Deal a$$hole?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> You're saying TJ will only accept US dollars and not their own Peso? I think not!
> 
> This weekend my grandson and I were on our way to Golden Road Brewery next to Anaheim Stadium cause the Kegs are only $100. Before we headed out to Golden Road, I decided to try BJ's Restraint to get a Jeremiah Red or their Piranha IPA's. I've gotten them before. At BJ's the fool couldn't say yes or no to picking up a keg because he has to maintain a bar stock. My Grandson went in and asked for a Keg and again got the bar stock crap. The bar is closed! Finally ....asked..YES OR NO? He checked with his boss and came back with a no. WTF?
> Went to Golden Road got in a car line. Paid for the keg which was more than half price from BJ's. They also had an ample stock of restaurant groceries. Bye the way, they have 4 cases of beer for $25.00 and they were going fast.
> Here we were ready to spend over $200.00 plus the keg deposit and all BJ is concentrating on is the take out orders.


To give the benefit of the doubt to BJ's , they may have been holding onto stock in case they are allowed to open within the next week.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> To give the benefit of the doubt to BJ's , they may have been holding onto stock in case they are allowed to open within the next week.


Maybe so....Just makes you wonder how the priorities of the "suffering" businesses try to maximize their revenue at times like this. Especially when you go out of your way to shop local, even though this is a chain, but still my local BJ's.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

goobered said:


> I was shocked and never expected it to happen at this place. But the majority of restaurant workers in this town are scum. People with no sense of customer service, basic hygiene or any kind of normal work ethic. I'm disgusted by all the sympathy and money given to these people to help them through the crisis of not earning enough tip money.


&#128580;

Talk about classism.


----------

